

WebKit.js: Yes it has finally happened Browser Inception is now possible. - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/20294238453/webkit-js-yes-it-has-finally-happened-browser

======
ch0wn
In a way html2canvas[0] does actually do this, implementing a (minimal)
rendering engine in JavaScript. I wonder how far this will go.

[0] <http://html2canvas.hertzen.com/>

------
alias1
Wouldn't something like this be doable with PhantomJS?

<http://www.phantomjs.org/>

------
guan
Is there any reason you couldn’t actually do this with emscripten?

